# What the heck happened with my Firefox?



## Deleted member 63539 (Aug 26, 2020)

I'm posting this from Chromium. I have no idea what happened with my Firefox. Please help.

FreeBSD 11.4-p2, MATE


----------



## George (Aug 26, 2020)

What font is this?


----------



## Deleted member 63539 (Aug 26, 2020)

Elazar said:


> What font is this?


How could I know? The problem is not about fonts. Firefox failed to load any web pages and only showed these encoded contents that I don't understand. The first image is of youtube, the second is of google.


----------



## memreflect (Aug 26, 2020)

First try this solution:





						Whole websites showing as weird characters | Firefox Support Forum | Mozilla Support
					






					support.mozilla.org
				




If that doesn't fix things, it's possible that one or more of the add-ons you have installed is causing this.
`firefox --safe-mode` will start a new Firefox instance with all add-ons disabled.

If that doesn't fix things, your Firefox profile may have been corrupted somehow.
You can create a new one using `firefox --ProfileManager`


----------



## a6h (Aug 26, 2020)

Character encoding. Switch Text Encoding to Unicode
`option menu | more | text encoding -> unicode`


----------



## Mjölnir (Aug 26, 2020)

That's what the _fire_ in Firefox means...  Maybe it's an ACII art completely gone wrong?


----------



## Deleted member 63539 (Aug 27, 2020)

vigole said:


> Character encoding. Switch Text Encoding to Unicode
> `option menu | more | text encoding -> unicode`


It's already unicode.


----------



## Deleted member 63539 (Aug 27, 2020)

memreflect said:


> First try this solution:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The chosen solution on that page not applicable for me. You could see on my attachment. Everything seems completely normal.

BTW, I even removed the entire .mozilla and .cache/mozilla but the problem still persists.


----------



## Deleted member 63539 (Aug 27, 2020)

The problem was mysteriously gone after a fresh reinstall. Note: this time I use XFCE4 as the desktop environment, not MATE.


----------

